# Beach Place declared a nusiance by Ft Lauderdale



## derb (Jan 5, 2014)

The city of Ft Lauderdale has declared the Plaza of Beach Place a public nusiance and has imposed its control over it.  The Marriott was not mentioned.
Seems all the high end shops are gone and in their place are tattoo shops, various low class tourist shops, drug dealers, drunks and unruly teens.  City claims 600 arrests there in the past few months.  Plaza mgmt has to turn over control of security cameras to police as well as install new cameras and lighting.


----------



## Kdjk5467 (Jan 5, 2014)

I was just looking at BeachPlace as it keeps coming up as an available exchange for me in II. Where is this located relative to the Marriott? Is it right there?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 5, 2014)

Same building -- the lower 3 levels is the "shopping" area. 

The Marriott Beachplace is reach either by walking from the beach thru the 3 floors of the shopping to the keycard entry way to the elevators which go thru the next floors of the parking garage to the resort. Once on the elevator from the shopping area, someone can get onto any/all of the BP resorts' guest rooms. 

This is NOT a new problem ... right now there are perhaps FEWER closed storefronts, but it is the new stores are as represented in the prior post. The biggest anchor store is a CVS and its large food section enter from the street. There are several hamburger/fry seafood BAR/dining option facing the street on the 2nd and 3rd levels.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kdjk5467 said:


> I was just looking at BeachPlace as it keeps coming up as an available exchange for me in II. Where is this located relative to the Marriott? Is it right there?



BeachPlace is the name of the shopping mall there. What you are seeing on II is Beach Place Towers, which is the Marriott Vacation Club. It is  all part of the same complex. However, this is separate from the Harbor Beach Marriott Resort & Spa, which is the hotel located further south on the beach in Ft Lauderdale.



vacationhopeful said:


> Same building -- the lower 3 levels is the "shopping" area.
> 
> The Marriott Beachplace is reach either by walking from the beach thru the 3 floors of the shopping to the keycard entry way to the elevators which go thru the next floors of the parking garage to the resort. Once on the elevator from the shopping area, someone can get onto any/all of the BP resorts' guest rooms.



Don't the actual elevators require key card access to access the guest room floors from lobby floors or below? So in order to access a guest floor you would need a room key. Of course this wouldn't stop someone from tagging along behind someone who is a guest.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 5, 2014)

derb said:


> The city of Ft Lauderdale has declared the Plaza of Beach Place a public nusiance and has imposed its control over it.  The Marriott was not mentioned.
> Seems all the high end shops are gone and in their place are tattoo shops, various low class tourist shops, drug dealers, drunks and unruly teens.  City claims 600 arrests there in the past few months.  Plaza mgmt has to turn over control of security cameras to police as well as install new cameras and lighting.



Do you have a link to a published new article?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 5, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> ....Don't the actual elevators require key card access to access the guest room floors from lobby floors or below? So in order to access a guest floor you would need a room key. Of course this wouldn't stop someone from tagging along behind someone who is a guest.



You need a keycard to enter the "lobby" to the elevators - not to control the elevators ... if I recall correctly. I have stayed there 3 times over 5 years. Nice resort - great views from the units.

Don't know IF I like the new décor that I have seen in the pictures posted here.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 5, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> You need a keycard to enter the "lobby" to the elevators - not to control the elevators ... if I recall correctly. I have stayed there 3 times over 5 years. Nice resort - great views from the units.
> 
> Don't know IF I like the new décor that I have seen in the pictures posted here.



I was there less than a month ago.  You do need a key card to access any roomed floor from the elevator.  You can get to the Marriott lobby or any of the parking levels without a key card, but not to roomed floors.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 5, 2014)

Sun Sentinel article

The more I hear about BeachPlace the more I think it's just not someplace I'd ever want to visit.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 5, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Sun Sentinel article
> 
> The more I hear about BeachPlace the more I think it's just not someplace I'd ever want to visit.



Last month was our first visit, we were there for 3 nights while attending a Pats/Fins football game.  DW and I came away with the opinion that it is a great location for couples on a short stay, but that if we had smaller children or were staying for a full week, it would not likely be high on our list (pool area was small and generally a small hotel footprint limits stuff for kids to do.  You also have to cross a road to get to the beach).  I can't say I ever felt unsafe in the BeachPlace mall area, even in the evenings, as there was a lot of security visible when we were there, but that was mid December and perhaps the town had already stepped up security by then.  We walked to restaurants in the area, and again never felt unsafe.  That said, you can tell that in the evenings, it becomes a more rowdy bar crowd in the mall area restaurants (Hooters, Lu-Lu's), so I can see some elevated police calls due to that.


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 5, 2014)

If you look at the photo in the linked Sun Sentinel article you see the shopping complex in the foreground and the Marriott BeachPlace Tower is the tall tan and burnt orange structure directly behind the shopping plaza.  The white structure next door is the Fort Lauderdale Ritz Carlton.  

I feel that the low quality of the shops there dosen't lend itself to "an upscale family vacation spot" as mentioned in the article, but I have never felt unsafe there.


----------



## Mamianka (Jan 5, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Sun Sentinel article
> 
> The more I hear about BeachPlace the more I think it's just not someplace I'd ever want to visit.




We own a 2BR EOY lockoff there, and have stayed at BPT maybe 4-5 times since we purchased it in 2010.  We are hardly *late-night party people*, but like the beach, and the urban destination, with restaurants, events,etc. (We just avoid Boat Show Week like the plague - you cannot MOVE!!)  We have NEVER felt unsafe there - and see uniformed security patrolling on the grounds.  We seldom WALK out thru the complex and onto the street at night - we are far more likely to take out our rental car and drive to dinner and an event, concert, game, etc.  So we are in our car and in the garage at night when we return, too.  Yes, you need a key to get into the elevator lobby, and YES you need a room card to get to a floor with rooms on it.  I agree that there are areas - that tunnel back from the plaza, to the BPT elevators, especially - that can be darker, and would benefit from MORE lighting that is there. and very visible cameras.  I am sure you can find dark corners at any resort.  I also think that the barhoppers who start at the Elbo Room will drift past, hear the music, and come into the places at Beach Place - perhaps more bouncers who can turn away the previously-inebriated would be a good idea.  And yes, this last trip (November) we requested a room on a high floor, because the last time we were there, we had a low floor, and on Saturday night, you could hear the boom/boom from the bars.  I have been told that requesting a waterway view, instead of an ocean view, eliminates any noise - it is very quiet on that side of the property - but we like to look at the ocean.  Dark, empty stores in ANY community are depressing, and cause some folks to be jittery - and some folks just plain do not ever like an urban vacation. Perhaps we are naive - as New Yorkers, I think not - and perhaps just the hours we walk versus drive make a difference - but "to each his own"  I would go out of my MIND at some Marriotts, since there is no culture, no professional sports, no decent restaurants - and others find those locations the most restful. Crime knows no boundaries - the finest art museums on Europe are known to have the greats number of pickpockets and cutpurses.  Do your homework, keep aware, have safe and appropriate wallets/purses/security bags - and try to enjoy yourself.  We drive into NYC at least once a month - we have friends here who are TERRIFIED, and have never ever driven to NYC - and thus pass up many wonderful opportunities.  Their loss.  This year, we have traded our properties for other locations - and will be just as vigilant about safety there as in Ft. Lauderdale - but will not let it rule or ruin our vacation.  Next year - we will be back at BPT.  My only comment about the plaza when I was there last, was that I wished they would paint to ROOFS of the plaza buildings - nobody likes to look down on cables and sheet metal - so I look out at the ocean.

Only our opinion - Marriott owns a lot of places, and we each choose what we like.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 5, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Sun Sentinel article
> 
> The more I hear about BeachPlace the more I think it's just not someplace I'd ever want to visit.



We went for a week a year ago in December.  Had a 1BR facing the intercoastal waterway.  Extremely nice views.  The rest of the resort was OK.  Just OK.  Lots of people say it has a great beach location, but the beach is actually across the street from the resort.  Perhaps it would be more accurate to say it has a great beach location for a downtown timeshare, because if you want a great beach there are many better locations in the Marriott system, in my opinion.

I would have trouble saying BeachPlace Towers was up to Marriott standards but we did not hate it.  We don't regret going, but I doubt we will ever go back.  With the elevator problems and the undesirable parking garage, it was just too much work for what we got.


----------



## PaperTiger (Jan 6, 2014)

*2.5 cheers for Beachplace*

We've owned a winter week at Beachplace for many many years.  It was the first Marriott timeshare that we purchased, way back in the 90's.  We used to come every year and enjoyed the superb intracoastal sunset views, the spaciousness of the villas, wonderful walks along the beach, and the great restaurants and urban amenities of Ft. Lauderdale.  The negatives are well known and are all design flaws: a totally dysfunctional parking garage, not enough elevators, lack of a proper ground floor entrance to the timeshare so you have to enter through the garage, and a tiny pool.  As a result of these negatives we don't stay here often and, if we do it is usually only for a few days to get our Ft. Lauderdale "fix".

I have never felt unsafe in the shopping plaza. Given the excellent location and the fact that Ft. Lauderdale is full of new high end hotels, it surprises me that the landlord is unable to attract quality tenants.  In fact, it seems that the overall quality of the retail stores has declined over time.  But I don't understand the nature of the problem.  Are the rents too high? Are quality merchants put off by the seediness of some of the bars?  Is is due to security concerns?

And finally, is there anything that Marriott or Beachplace owners can do to transform the shopping area into a hi quality destination mall?


----------



## ahdah (Jan 6, 2014)

*Will be there in February for 2 weeks*

Last year was our first time at Beach Place Towers.  We had a wonderful time and are going back for two week this year.  When we checked in last year, we left a window down in our car with out realizing it.  We received a call from the front desk telling us about the window. When I went to the garage, a guard had noticed the window, reported it and was standing next to the car until I arrived.  We were so pleased with the security in the garage and felt very safe while we were there. It is small enough that we got to know guests that come back every year for two to three months.  We look forward to our visit in February.


SueDonJ, thanks for sharing the link in the Sun Sentinel.


----------



## normab (Jan 6, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Sun Sentinel article
> 
> The more I hear about BeachPlace the more I think it's just not someplace I'd ever want to visit.



It may not be your cup of tea, but we like it as much as other Marriotts and have never been concerned about our safety there.

There is a younger crowd around the area, but there are plenty of boomers too.

It certainly has a more city vibe than HH or Singer Island, but that's why we like it, it's a change of pace and still the beach is right there.

No matter where we vacation, we always keep out eyes open, watch our valuables and doors locked since you  never know....


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 6, 2014)

Unless you've been to Ft. Lauderdale you can't really understand how it all fits together and where Beach Place plays a part.  

First off, it is a party town for younger spring breakers.  During Feb/Mar/April you get that vibe.

Second, all the beaches in the stretch from the just north of the Marriott (hotel) to well north of Beach Place are public and there aren't any hotels, shops, or restaurants on the beach.  Everything is on the other side of route 1 (A1A).  

As much as people call it urban, I'd categorize it as more commercial.  Most of the locals live across the causeway in neighborhoods/communities.  The stretch that Beachplace is on is all tourist with a few condo high rises.  You are going to see a lot of restaurants like Bubba Gump, etc.  Not a lot of local flare, mostly generic beachy tourist traps.

There are security and police everywhere both on foot and patrolling the beach.  I would never say that I felt in any danger when I was there either during the day or at night.  There were a few homeless/drifter types hanging out at the beach, but I never saw any drug oriented issues.  Lots of skater types.  

I like the area, but it ain't Hilton Head folks.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 7, 2014)

It's 25 below outside, the wind is howling, there's another threat of snow, freezing rain and power outages. My annual 4 week stay at BeachPlace can't come too soon. I look at this webcam from BPT every day and say it's only another 6 weeks to mid -February. 

http://www.sunny.org/webcam/

I'm obviously out of sync with most of the posters in this thread, as I have stayed at BeachPlace for a month a year since it opened...and right through Spring Break which is really toned down from eons ago. For years BPT was the only hi rise on the block. Then came the Ritz Carlton (formerly St. Regis) right next door. Then the W, Weston, Hilton, and Atlantic...with their gourmet restaurants and upscale Spas...all within an easy and safe 10 minute walk. You can even walk to Galleria Mall in 20 minutes with their 5 upscale restaurants, Red Door spa, and a few hundred shops.

The mall down below has had many transformations and I'm not wild about the fast fooderies there now, but sometimes a great hamburger or chicken wings fills the bill...but you have so many classy food choices a short walk away you won't go hungry. The large CVS means you don't need a car to go grocery shopping. No car...no garage or fees to contend with. If you want to cook all your meals then you'd need a $10 taxi ride to get all you need for the week...but it's a holiday and I hate cooking and doing dishes.

What other Marriott has only two great views...ocean or intracoastal waterway? You can watch the cruise ships come and go from your balcony. Today, condos with these views sell for millions. I find it humorous so many people fear crossing a little 2 lane road with lights on the corner...it's not any busier or as big the street behind my house. I'm looking forward to the new decor in the 1,350 sq ft suites...bigger than most Marriott TS. 

At no time have I felt unsafe or unprotected at BeachPlace, or any part of Fort Lauderdale I frequent. It's great fun to people-watch, night or day. If you are bothered by the music down below, simply ask for the other side...or just close the windows and silence the sounds of people having fun.

I love this place...it's my escape from the 25 below winter temperatures in Toronto. I've tried other beach Marriott TS and the boredom kills me...as does the fight to get a decent view...or having to drive somewhere for a nice dinner. Don't knock it if you haven't tried it as you might be in for a great big pleasant surprise.

But if your idea of a vacation is reading, cooking and sleeping, BPT isn't the place for you.  Different strokes.

Brian


----------



## WFP (Jan 7, 2014)

pwrshift said:


> I love this place...it's my escape from the 25 below winter temperatures in Toronto. I've tried other beach Marriott TS and the boredom kills me...as does the fight to get a decent view...or having to drive somewhere for a nice dinner. Don't knock it if you haven't tried it as you might be in for a great big pleasant surprise.
> 
> Brian



X2

Being in the 45-55YO category w/o children, we love being able to walk to a dinner or a bar without worring about a car or having one too many cocktails.  There is a lot around the area.  We have never felt unsafe in the area but do admit that the "tunnel" from the shopping to the garage can feel a little uncomfortable.

We are eclectic in some ways.  We like a fishbowl at LuLu's and a fine steak and bottle (or two) of cabernet reserve at Shula's.  We will hit Coconuts for some Rum & Diet Coke along with Scooby Crab and also the decent italian restaurant on Las Olas with a nice bottle of Amaroni. We will hang out at the (small) pool or the beach.  We go to the boat show even though we are currently (and happily) boatless.   We will get Flip Flops at the cheesy beach stores and then head over to Coach (one less than the other  ).  We will go see Wicked on Broadway and then also ride our Harley down Main street during Daytona bike week.  

My point is that at this stage in life, we would rather have some very nice variety rather than just one so BPT works perfect.  Someday, when the Harley becomes a Grand Marquis, it may not fit our lifestyle.  But for now, we cant wait to get there in mid-feb and then again before a Holiday cruise in December (to which we will be bringing our 16/19YO neices!).

/WFP


----------



## Cobra1950 (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh boy, really did not want to hear all this about Beachplace, we check in there in a week or so after a Princess cruise.  When I saw description of "urban" I was concerned, now really am as left my sidearm at home (my carry permit covers Florida).
    Will report to TUG what our experiences are, will put us on Alert status


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 7, 2014)

Cobra1950 said:


> Oh boy, really did not want to hear all this about Beachplace, we check in there in a week or so after a Princess cruise.  When I saw description of "urban" I was concerned, now really am as left my sidearm at home (my carry permit covers Florida).
> Will report to TUG what our experiences are, will put us on Alert status



I've gotta agree with Big Matt.....I would classify it as Commercial more than Urban.  And again, I have not seen one post where anybody said they felt unsafe.


----------



## Cobra1950 (Jan 7, 2014)

600 arrests in a short period of time in a small area is a big deal and no police department wants more work, they are all on shoestring budgets.  Where there is smoke there is fire as the old saying goes so best to be on alert while there, at least at street level.
    We are used to Marriotts like Summittwatch were we have let our kids roam main street with no worries for years while we were vacationing


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ouch!  Now wonder I'm having a hard time renting my spring break week this year.


----------



## Mamianka (Jan 8, 2014)

Cobra1950 said:


> 600 arrests in a short period of time in a small area is a big deal and no police department wants more work, they are all on shoestring budgets.  Where there is smoke there is fire as the old saying goes so best to be on alert while there, at least at street level.
> We are used to Marriotts like Summittwatch were we have let our kids roam main street with no worries for years while we were vacationing



Here is a quote form the article:

"Police say they have responded to more than 600 calls to Beach Place in the past six months, including disturbances, assaults, alcohol violations and drug offenses. They made 48 arrests during that time, including 16 on drug charges."

48 arrests in 6 months comes out to 2 a week.   The Police Beat section in my teeny local newspaper has more than that - I live 100 miles north of NYC.  ANY location that has many tourists is going to see police vigilance - and I feel better for it.  I'd feel even better if there were 48 arrest in 6 months on Wall St. - but I digress . . .


----------



## derb (Jan 8, 2014)

Mamianka said:


> Here is a quote form the article:
> 
> "Police say they have responded to more than 600 calls to Beach Place in the past six months, including disturbances, assaults, alcohol violations and drug offenses. They made 48 arrests during that time, including 16 on drug charges."
> 
> 48 arrests in 6 months comes out to 2 a week.   The Police Beat section in my teeny local newspaper has more than that - I live 100 miles north of NYC.  ANY location that has many tourists is going to see police vigilance - and I feel better for it.  I'd feel even better if there were 48 arrest in 6 months on Wall St. - but I digress . . .



In a 1 block area


----------



## tgropp (Jan 9, 2014)

I fell in love with this resort in the late 90's. You have a 1 minute walk to the beach, you walk to restaurants, lots of nightclubs and of course , what is not to like about the beach. I have NEVER felt unsafe there. Feel much safer there than Marriott Singer Island. Its a nice resort but I felt like a prisoner being stuck there..


----------

